# help!



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, it happened. My maxima died.  Wasn't running enough oil and the engine siezed. Now it won't turn over. I would like to fix the car but I have the feeling that it'll cost me more to fix the car than I would get if I parted the car off. How would I go about parting off the car? If I sold the car to a junk yard about how much do you guys think they'd give me for it. Any advice is extremely welcomed. The car is an 88 Maxima with 87k miles. The body is in good shape just needs two tires. Tranny's fine and have an extra motor and tranny from another 88 maxima but it doesn't run and I have no idea why. Should I just try selling all of the parts, and if so, how would i do it?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

dryvur said:


> *Well, it happened. My maxima died.  Wasn't running enough oil and the engine siezed. Now it won't turn over. I would like to fix the car but I have the feeling that it'll cost me more to fix the car than I would get if I parted the car off. How would I go about parting off the car? If I sold the car to a junk yard about how much do you guys think they'd give me for it. Any advice is extremely welcomed. The car is an 88 Maxima with 87k miles. The body is in good shape just needs two tires. Tranny's fine and have an extra motor and tranny from another 88 maxima but it doesn't run and I have no idea why. Should I just try selling all of the parts, and if so, how would i do it? *


Well, you could easily find a new engine for it... or part it out on Maxima.org there is a high demand for certain parts off of the 1st & 2nd gen Maximas.


----------

